# 1964 impala body off ?



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Can anyone give me any advice on pulling off the body to my 64 impala htp. I know i have to loosen and take out 8 or 10 frame bolts but other than that what else do i have to take off? 
I want to mold and smooth out my X frame. I plan to take the motor and tranny out when I get the body off. 

I also need some advice on how to get the body seperated off the frame. I seen people remove it off with a engine puller by hooking it up to wehre the fenders bold on, but I cant figure out how to get the rear up and off the frame? 

I was thinking jack and jack stands or is there a way that I can use the engine puller? But where do I hook it up. 

Any advice would be great. Im trying to do all this myself after I get out of work. Not that many people awake to help out at night and I dont have alot of money to pay someone at a shop to do it. i would rather do it myself and learn than pay someone and not learn anything.

ONE MAN SHOW HERE. :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

obviously the body mount bolts. Helps to have the engine and tranny out (also spedo cable). Make sure you disconnect the e-brake and brake lines to the master cylinder, gas tank needs to be out. 

The easiest way I found is to have a body stand avaliable to set the body on. Get a shit load of guys to pick up the body and set on the stand. Helps to have the seats out for weight. once the car is gutted they are pretty light with a bunch of guys picken it up.


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

bring a friend...or two


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

when i did mine i started by removining the front bumper n bracckets, then the front end moldings, fenderwells, fenders etc. once u have ur whole front clip off its easier to remove the steering rod, wire harness, throttle linkage, trans linkage, and then finlly the body mount bolts undder the car. for 125$ u can buy an engine hosist and do the job urself, and it will help take the body off, and the engine/trans out. get a chain and bolt it to the firewall in the front, get it as high as u can off the frame and then slide a piece of lumber/steel under the front of the body on jackstands and lower the body onto the support. then wrap a chain under ur trunk latch on the body and life from there, and set up the same support. u will obviously need two pieces of 4x4 lumber or square steel, and 4 jackstands.. 20$ a set at harbor freight. once the body is on the supports shake it a lil to make sure its sturdy. after that i pulled the engine and trans, set it aside sumwhere on blocks and rolled the frame out from under the car.. i did it all solo, my first time. its easy homie. pm me if u need pics or any more help 

PS i forgot to mention everything that plank said :happysad: speedometer cable, brake lines, e brake cables, and drop the gas tank


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

I always like to tack weld the doors shut prior to doing a body-off.


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jan 20 2011, 01:58 AM~19646712
> *I always like to tack weld the doors shut prior to doing a body-off.
> *


is this done so that the body doesnt flex???


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

also what if car is already painted just want to but a fully wrapped frame under it :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 20 2011, 09:05 AM~19648117
> *also what if car is already painted just want to but a fully wrapped frame under it :biggrin:
> *


My car was fully painted.. just be careful, and tape the edges of the doors and the fenders where they meet cuz it can chip easily when u remove em.


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 20 2011, 10:49 AM~19648425
> *My car was fully painted.. just be careful, and tape the edges of the doors and the fenders where they meet cuz it can chip easily when u remove em.
> *


gracias....i got long ways befor i do a frame, i just picked up this 63" and gonna get her sprayed first, you know get her rollin' :happysad:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 20 2011, 10:10 AM~19648613
> *gracias....i got long ways befor i do a frame, i just picked up this 63" and gonna get her sprayed first, you know get her rollin' :happysad:
> *


Orale homie good luck! Hit me on the pms when ur ready if u have any ?s


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 19 2011, 10:32 PM~19646074
> *when i did mine i started by removining the front bumper n bracckets, then the front end moldings, fenderwells, fenders etc. once u have ur whole front clip off its easier to remove the steering rod, wire harness, throttle linkage, trans linkage, and then finlly the body mount bolts undder the car. for 125$ u can buy an engine hosist and do the job urself, and it will help take the body off, and the engine/trans out. get a chain and bolt it to the firewall in the front, get it as high as u can off the frame and then slide a piece of lumber/steel under the front of the body on jackstands and lower the body onto the support. then wrap a chain under ur trunk latch on the body and life from there, and set up the same support. u will obviously need two pieces of 4x4 lumber or square steel, and 4 jackstands.. 20$ a set at harbor freight. once the body is on the supports shake it a lil to make sure its sturdy. after that i pulled the engine and trans, set it aside sumwhere on blocks and rolled the frame out from under the car.. i did it all solo, my first time. its easy homie. pm me if u need pics or any more help
> 
> PS i forgot to mention everything that plank said  :happysad: speedometer cable, brake lines, e brake cables, and drop the gas tank
> *



yeah thanks homies , the advice really helps. Im going to do it this weekend it i dont work. :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Jan 20 2011, 11:42 PM~19656722
> *yeah thanks homies , the advice really helps. Im going to do it this weekend it i dont work. :biggrin:
> *


Go for it homie. Its so easy ur gunna ask urself why u hadn't don't it before. U got help on here so don't hesitate to use it. Good luck bro :thumbsup:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Feb 4 2011, 10:31 PM~19792406
> *:thumbsup:
> *


howd it go bro?! :biggrin:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Feb 4 2011, 09:46 PM~19792543
> *howd it go bro?!  :biggrin:
> *



GOOD ill try and post some pics up soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Feb 5 2011, 10:05 AM~19794448
> *GOOD ill try and post some pics up soon.  :thumbsup:
> *


:h5:


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

WHEN I WRAPED MY FRAME ON MY 64 I USED 1/8 INCH THICK METAL. I JUST WRAPED THE X, THE REAR CROSS BRACE, AND FORWARD OF THE X ABOUT 2 FEET. I RECOMMEND GETTIN SOME LARGE CLAMPS TO HOLD EVERYTHING IN PLACE WHILE WELDING. WHEN WELDING METAL THAT THICK I FOLLOWED THE CHART ON MY WELDER, AND FOR 1/8 INCH METAL I USED THE C HEAT RANGE. YOU WANT TO MAKE SURE YOU GET A STRONG WELD. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ID BE GLAD TO HELP :biggrin:


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

I SUPPORTED THE BODY WITH THE LARGEST JACK STANDS POSSIBLE AND PLACE THEM UNDER THE ROCKER PANELS FORWARD SIDE AND TWO UNDER THE REAR QUARTER. I ASSUME YOU HAVE A HARD TOP....IF ITS A VERT THEN YOU WILL NEED MORE SUPPORT TO KEEP THE BODY FROM FLEXING WHILE ON STANDS.


----------

